# What Needles for the Tajima Neo TEJT C1501?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

We purchased a single head Tajima Neo TEJT C1501 around Christmas last year. To date we've not made much use of the machine - just been to busy! However, when we have used the machine we've encountered frequent thread breaks - very frustrating!

As we bought the machine 2nd hand, I guess the first thing to do would be to replace the needles, hence the question - what needles should we get?

The next step will be to check the tensions and no doubt that'll be the subject of a seperate thread. Anyone know of a good instructional video on the subject?

Cheers

John


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Standard needle would be a 75/11 ballpoint (DBK5).

What brand of thread and type are you using?

When I have thread breaks this is the order I check things in.

1) Replace with a new needle.
2) Check upper and lower tensions (Also clean the bobbin spring out).
3) Check hook timing.
4) Check the hook for Burs.
5) Check the design, I.e make sure it has been digitized properly.
6) If Im still having breaks I would check the needle bar depth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chewie1235 (Jul 10, 2013)

can embroider on flats just fine but when I switch to cap mode have a lot of thread breaks and shredding prior stitches as it is outlining


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Make sure eye faces you, don't try for a slight cant until you have some
Experience.
Once you have eye facing you (work on one needle only!!), feel the rotary hook for burrs, put in a fresh bobbin, then try just that one.

Needles go longer than you might think depending on fabric. 

Tension is a feel thing. Make sure you pull before the eye to get that "feel". When you get one that works, then start adjusting the others.
Slow speed down till you get it right. 

We have tension meter, but still use feel. Normal error is to get too tight.
On a tajima each set of tensioners does a certain thing, but works as a whole.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

try lowering your speed to 400 spm. if your working with 3d foam you have to play with tension knob at top.


----------

